# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  ajuda na escolha de algas para refugio

## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

estou a montar um refugio para cavalos marinhos e estou a pensar colocar algas , mas a nivel de algas de pouco ou nada tenho conhecimento , por isso venho perguntar quais as experiencias que tiveram com certas e determinadas algas e quais as que me aconselhariam a colocar no refugio ..

cumprimentos .. 

ricardo silva

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Para os cavalos poderem nadar com facilidade e poderem prendersse às algas eu diria caulerpa.

cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas!
> 
> 
> Para os cavalos poderem nadar com facilidade e poderem prendersse às algas eu diria caulerpa.
> 
> cumps


boas pedro ,

desde ja agradeco te a tua ajuda .. 

e que caulerpa aconselhas/sugeres ?

sei que ha bastantes e que algumas se podem tornar verdadeiras pragas , dai tambem querer saber as opinioes do pessoal ... 

vamos la ver se mais alguem deixa ai a sugestao ...

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!

Se é para um refugio não te deves preocupar com as ditas pragas....todas as caulerpas têm um crescimento rapido com boas condiçoes de agua e iluminação....


Sempre é melhor que a chaetomorpha, pois ai os cavalos não conseguem sequer nadar....

cumps

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> boas!
> 
> Se é para um refugio não te deves preocupar com as ditas pragas....todas as caulerpas têm um crescimento rapido com boas condiçoes de agua e iluminação....
> 
> 
> Sempre é melhor que a chaetomorpha, pois ai os cavalos não conseguem sequer nadar....
> 
> cumps


boas pedro , 

mais uma vez obrigado pela tua ajuda ..  

vamos ver se ha mais opinioes ..  :Smile:  

cumprimentos

----------

